# Tink Captured



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

From the log of Jackie Langford, the last known witch-finder of North Georgia:

I have farmed dust from upwards of 300 pixies; I have farmed imps up to four feet tall; I have farmed magic milk from a pig-headed goat familiar with poisonous spines; but I have never had more trouble than with this one.










Even with the hood and mittens, she still makes so much trouble that she is the only familiar I have in the shop right now, and still I can hardly manage. She is mute, but my informant told me her name was "Tink," right before she flew up his nose and came out of his eye. Our last fight was so vicious that I barely caught hold of her again, but she was cut under the left arm, which is now leaking a powerfully magic fluid that I am eager to try on the next batch of pumpkins.










I almost wish I'd never found this one. No less than five witches, mostly fledglings, actually came to my door to offer a trade. There is nothing about her in the books, at least not the ones I can read. Oddly enough, what these witches asked for was not the entire fairy but only her drawers. Apparently they are a much-sought-after relic of untold power; you can see them glowing in the photo below. But I am not about to make trade with them, least not for my capture, and certainly not for anything so crude and inappropriate. Besides that I have found them impossible to remove.










But just a light tapping on her backside yields ample pixie dust two or three times per day, and so powerful that when it landed on Hambone, he up and floated off the floor. Sadly, she ain't eating no more and I don't know how long she will last.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This isn't a doll, by the way...it's scratch built. Probably the point would have been better made by photographing it alongside some of my other captives.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Great job..!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Watch out, I just heard Mickey is rounding up a posse to free her!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love this one! the last photo is creepily awesome!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Neener neener neener, I got away.*

*All joking aside, very cool prop. I've been wanting to do a few shadow boxes with petrified fairies for a background prop. Since they would be under glass I was considering parchment paper for the wings, it would be easier to tatter and curl.*


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Really - I have another pic to upload then...

Thanks guys


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor little pixie.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

... interesting ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool looking. I like the story you created too.


----------



## Richman2000 (Mar 3, 2011)

I would LOVE to do something like that, but if I did my 3 year old granddaughters would freak out and never talk to me again.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody!

My wife absolutely hates it. She's seen it evolve from a naked Sculpey lady to this, over a year or so, hanging from the ceiling, with new details added only now and then... I guess that is very patient on her part. Can hardly wait to complete this mini-scene and assemble the ensemble. Uh, or something like that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what I like more, the awesome props that you create, or the wonderfully unique stories that you come up with to accompany each prop. You are a very creative person, and I can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

nice work, not something i thought i'd ever see


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That is Sick.... I love it! NIce job on the sculpt.


----------

